# SpamVPS, the industry leading 2GB for a peso brand BBB



## drmike (Jan 11, 2015)

Fun thread on LET right now with humans amassing to teach ChicagoVPS about spamming and this incessant emailing of CRAZY OFFERS --- even LET mods are in on it:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/40680/chicagovps-spammers

If you ever made the mistake of buying from CVPS or they somehow opted you into their list, now is the time to jump on and shake CVPS from your inbox and light them up with activity.   

In related news,  ChicagoVPS continues to advertise on their site that they are BBB accredited.  This hasn't been true in a while.  What is new is that they have achieved a new milestone:

*THIS BUSINESS IS NOT BBB ACCREDITED*

ChicagoVPS
Phone: (716) 435-73059697 Garden Walk, Clarence Ctr, NY 14032http://www.chicagovps.netView Additional Web Addresses



*On a scale of A+ to F*Reason for RatingBBB Ratings System Overview

Factors that _lowered_ the rating for ChicagoVPS include:


Length of time business has been operating
30 complaints filed against business
Failure to respond to 1 complaint filed against business
1 complaint filed against business that was not resolved
 
Source: http://www.bbb.org/upstate-new-york/business-reviews/internet-web-hosting/chicagovps-in-clarence-ctr-ny-235967102/

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## drmike (Jan 11, 2015)

I will also be contacting the BBB about what they can do to force Colocrossing / ChicagoVPS to remove the misleading / false advertising of being BBB accredited.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 11, 2015)

drmike said:


> I will also be contacting the BBB about what they can do to force Colocrossing / ChicagoVPS to remove the misleading / false advertising of being BBB accredited.


They removed the BBB accredited logo from their site recently after a customer opened up a BBB complaint about it on January 2nd



> Fun thread on LET right now with humans amassing to teach ChicagoVPS about spamming and this incessant emailing of CRAZY OFFERS --- even LET mods are in on it:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.co...agovps-spammers


*Those LET users and mods are clearly in the wrong because they are not following the correct procedure to unsubscribe!*

Both Mr Biloh and Mr Fabozzi were very accommodating and took almost immediate action when I requested to be removed from future CVPS emailings last Summer, and I even congratulated them for their promptness in a post on WHT. (see this post: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=9194050&postcount=13 )

The proper procedure to unsubscribe:

1. file a complaint with the NY State Attorney General's Internet Bureau

2. forward a .pdf copy of the AG complaint to both abuse @ cc and biloh

3. notify them via a forum post that you sent the documents to CC abuse department (see the last section of this post for how to correctly word your forum post )

4. wait a few minutes and you will receive an email from Mr. Biloh saying he has forwarded the complaint to his customer and 5 minutes later you will receive an email from his customer Mr. Fabozzi saying he has removed you from the mailing list

5. (BONUS) if the email address was associated with a website, check your server logs and ban both Jon and Chris's home IPs.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 11, 2015)

Email and RedFlagForum.

Those two have to be their top places to market. Banned from WHT, not banned here (though welcome, actually, but I'd say most here are smart enough to buy from them). Not seen as reputable or trustworthy even in their LET home. Banned from SlickDeals as well. So email and RedFlagDeals it is.

I subscribe to their offers as well as those from other companies that I have no intention to ever support, and CVPS at this point send an email it seems once every week or two.


----------



## drmike (Jan 11, 2015)

DomainBop said:


> They removed the BBB accredited logo from their site recently after a customer opened up a BBB complaint about it on January 2nd



Really?  I just loaded the page fresh earlier and the BBB logo was there.  No caching here.   Just went and loaded it and it's gone.  Someone has either


Poked at the site:


Last-Modified: Tue, 23 Dec 2014 05:34:14 GMT


So something odd going on   CVPS site is behind CNServers so not Cloudflare flaring.



DomainBop said:


> The proper procedure to unsubscribe:
> 
> 
> 1. file a complaint with the NY State Attorney General's Internet Bureau
> ...


Screw balls reply in 5 minutes of each other  bahaha. Multiple personality disorder I think.  

Those emails being sent out for CVPS are Biloh's writing.

You should post this Bop, over on LET so folks there can file the AG complaints...  AG's aren't anything to mess around with and having your company in front of blowing up their work queue, whee.   Enjoy that, really.


----------



## drmike (Jan 11, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Email and RedFlagForum.
> 
> Those two have to be their top places to market. Banned from WHT, not banned here (though welcome, actually, but I'd say most here are smart enough to buy from them). Not seen as reputable or trustworthy even in their LET home. Banned from SlickDeals as well. So email and RedFlagDeals it is.
> 
> I subscribe to their offers as well as those from other companies that I have no intention to ever support, and CVPS at this point send an email it seems once every week or two.


I can't stop their emails, but RedFlagForum here I come!


----------



## William (Jan 12, 2015)

>1. file a complaint with the NY State Attorney General's Internet Bureau

Meh, that requires an US address it seems.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/#crnt&panel1-1

File a complaint with also the FTC since the unsubscribe link doesn't work. 

4) Engages in a pattern or practice that fails to enable effective "opt-out" of spam, violating Sections 5(a)(3), (4), or (5) of the CAN-SPAM Act (codified at 15 U.S.C. § 7704(a)(3)-(5)).


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

This very troubling for Chris and even John. First off the sales message is not a transactional email so it is considered spam (It has to be clearly marked ie Advertisement or Sale in the subject.).  So you can not hide under that rock. Second opt out link is not in compliance with the Can Spam ACT. By law if you have a opt out link you are to have it show a confirmation that the email address is being processed for removal. Direct email to the sender for removal is allowed but they must send a confirmation that email is being removed from the list. All removals have 10 days to be in compliance. The company also has to include a valid mailing address in the message. So they are breaking the law.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh look, someone is working on a new website:

http://nwnx.net

To all the poor prior ChicagoVPS ~ related - workers I present:



> Here at New Wave Netconnect, we believe we have one of the most talented teams in the industry. Most of us have been working together since the beginning and understand what it takes to get the job done right the first time. It doesn't take our clients long to notice this, especially when they witness firsthand how efficiently our divisions operate*. The best part about our staff, is that we are always there.*


Sounds right, it does....  The staff always being there...  Sweat shop / tech plantation.

Crazy stuff being said on that site in the copy.

And... since when did CVPS operate any POP, let alone one in Istanbul, Turkey?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 12, 2015)

> Oh look, someone is working on a new website:


Where is "Picatsway" _[sic]_?


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

Chris reply on LET  to the matter

I was out of town for the weekend, so let me clarify this.

I had another employee send the email, and he was not aware of the correct settings to choose in WHMCS when sending the email to make sure that people that were unsubscribed did not receive the emails.

This will not happen again, and sorry for any confusion or disturbance anyone encountered.

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/40680/chicagovps-spammers#latest


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

Guys, cant we be human here? Ive never done anything to recieve your direct attention @drmike, hell I even opened up the doors and tried to have a conversation with you, but you threw the line "Im too busy" at me. I would still like to have that conversation and have been paitently waiting for the response. Though, I dont expect one knowing you.

The reason ChicagoVPS is an F on BBB is because I stopped paying them to be "accredited", its a big ponzi scheme.

Since you guys like to use this site, read a little more. Im sure you are already aware, but Ill post it here anyway:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Better-Business-Bureau-BBB-CBBB/Arlington-Select-StateProvince/Better-Business-Bureau-or-Buyer-Better-Beware-BBB-Nationwide-Alert-THE-FOX-GUARDIN-1343

As for the email that went out this weekend, I was away for the weekend with family, and wrote the email and instructed an employee to send it out for me since I wouldnt be on the computer much. He fogot to check off certain things so unsubscribed people did not get the email.

It was an honest mistake, and we do appologize.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

Are you going to fix the future message so that at least it is compliance with the Can Spam Act?  I listed all the key points to what is wrong with the message in one of the above comments.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

aggressivenetworks said:


> Are you going to fix the future message so that at least it is compliance with the Can Spam Act?  I listed all the key points to what is wrong with the message in one of the above comments.


As quoted on LET, we do follow the rules and are compliant. Im not sure why you would say we are not. Its a little mind boggeling.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

Because your message is not in compliance that is why! If your going to send such messages you have to know the law. Sorry i already pointed out what is wrong with the message at hand.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 12, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> As quoted on LET, we do follow the rules and are compliant. Im not sure why you would say we are not. Its a little mind boggeling.


I think it'd be best to just delete the people from your database all together.

Whenever another slip up happens with a mass email it'll just flare them all up towards you again and it's obvious that the loudest posters over on LE aren't interested in service again anyway.

Fran


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 12, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> The reason ChicagoVPS is an F on BBB is because I stopped paying them to be "accredited", its a big ponzi scheme.
> 
> Since you guys like to use this site, read a little more. Im sure you are already aware, but Ill post it here anyway:
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Better-Business-Bureau-BBB-CBBB/Arlington-Select-StateProvince/Better-Business-Bureau-or-Buyer-Better-Beware-BBB-Nationwide-Alert-THE-FOX-GUARDIN-1343


We agree on something, although I wouldn't call them a ponzi scheme.  It's more of a pay to play "you pay us and all you need to do to maintain an A rating is respond to complaints, you don't even need to resolve them satisfactorily".  I think they should lose their nonprofit status and be classified as a for profit business.



> Because your message is not in compliance that is why! If your going to send such messages you have to know the law. Sorry i already pointed out what is wrong with the message at hand.


^^this: you need a WORKING unsubscribe function (and to honor unsubscribe requests within 10 business days), and promotional emails need to include the physical address of the mailer (can even be a PO box if you want) in the email.  numbers 4,5,6 in this list: http://www.ftc.gov/tips-advice/business-center/can-spam-act-compliance-guide-business


----------



## clarity (Jan 12, 2015)

Where do you go in the WHMCS portal to unsubscribe? I can't seem to find it. I clicked on every link that I could find.

The email footer is not very descriptive.


```
Unsubscribe: To stop receiving these messages please visit your customer control panel at https://billing.chicagovps.net/clientarea.php and uncheck the box to receive promotional emails. You can also email [email protected] with the subject "REMOVE ME" and we will process your request immediately.
```


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

@clarity, please PM me your email.


----------



## trewq (Jan 12, 2015)

@CVPS_Chris I have received the email even though I requested unsubscription and you confirming it. I even had you close my account.


To be fair, you said I should not receive any more emails not that I will not.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Jan 12, 2015)

Violation! Wow I bet there are more coming!


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2015)

I'll just say it strikes me as odd that something as simple as email management / list management for the customers is soooooo complicated that NWNX / ChicagoVPS can't get it done.   

Non technical n00bs have figured this compliance and common sense thing out a decade or more ago.

I expect the geniuses in your company / partners / outsourced workforce to be able to handle such a pedestrian task.

At law, complexity and you being personally busy doesn't make you non liable.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

@aggressivenetworks @drmike

It has nothing to do with if someone is smart enough or not. Its simply just something someone was unfamiliar with, and was unaware of the boxes to check off in WHMCS.


By default, WHMCS selects Active, Inactive, and Closed client accounts. You have to manually deselect Closed client accounts.

Then when sending the email, you have to manaually select a check box that can be easily over looked, that says to not send emails to clients that wish to not recieve promotional emails.

Im sure you already know this and just want do more harm then good. I stated a mistake was made on our side, and I have explained myself. Nothing furthur needs to be discussed.


@drmike, I see you overlooked my comment about contacting you wanting to have a freindly chat. Typical.


----------



## trewq (Jan 12, 2015)

@CVPS_Chris did this worker get trained how to send the email? If they did not it's negligent of you and you can not keep blaming them.


You have clearly broken the law, it does have the be discussed. Even when I was first getting the emails it was illegal. I was a customer of UGVPS, what gives you the right to copy my data across companies? Legally nothing, I did not give permission for CVPS to store, transfer or use my data.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2015)

Training and staging.... Train people right.  Stage, test the the email internally, proof the list before clicking bang. 

Issue here with data retention.   Why is CVPS keeping account details long after point where folks are not a customer?  That's bad bad idea, and in case of hack unnecessary exposure.

I won't even go into @trewq points about acquisition and handling account details however CVPS feels they want to.  That's bad.

I left things slide earlier @CVPS_Chris to not noise up the thread.  The BBB stuff about them being racketeers / Ponzi scam, I may not agree with all aspects of their way of operating.   But seriously?  You were happy as a pig in shit to slather the BBB Accredited graphic on your site and it took force threats to get it brought down. That was long after you were hard dropped as NOT accredited.

Fact is, how CVPS has been ran the past year especially, there is no way you could maintain any good reputation in the BBB system or other places.  You know that, I know that, and sooooooo many folks in these communities know it.


----------



## clarity (Jan 12, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @clarity, please PM me your email.


Sent.


----------



## zed (Jan 12, 2015)

clarity said:


> Sent.


I can't tell if he needed your email to enable your access to the unsubscribe link in the customer portal or if this is an admission there isn't one!


----------



## BrianHarrison (Jan 12, 2015)

drmike said:


> Why is CVPS keeping account details long after point where folks are not a customer?  That's bad bad idea, and in case of hack unnecessary exposure.


To be fair, that's just common practice. We retain customer data and communication logs for a couple years after account closure as a safeguard against latent disputes. Most banks have a time limit of 6 months to place a chargeback, but it all depends on the card issuing bank -- we once received a chargeback on an 18 month old American Expresss transaction.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 12, 2015)

BrianHarrison said:


> To be fair, that's just common practice. We retain customer data and communication logs for a couple years after account closure as a safeguard against latent disputes. Most banks have a time limit of 6 months to place a chargeback, but it all depends on the card issuing bank -- we once received a chargeback on an 18 month old American Expresss transaction.


There's no reason at all to be storing that information in a front-end interface.  If WHMCS is your *only* bookkeeping method then you already have problems far worse than worrying about retaining closed account information.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2015)

BrianHarrison said:


> To be fair, that's just common practice. We retain customer data and communication logs for a couple years after account closure as a safeguard against latent disputes. Most banks have a time limit of 6 months to place a chargeback, but it all depends on the card issuing bank -- we once received a chargeback on an 18 month old American Expresss transaction.


Ald said most of what I would.

Legal and banking worries are probably best addressed with that data offline - at least off the public internet and in WHMCS.  

Yeah, I realize folks do this and probably very common.  It's very very very bad though.

Problem with having digital ledger is it is subject to corruption, injection, other forms of data breakage.

Would be interesting to hear what others do for longer term preservation methods with idea of getting the data out of the public facing 'Net system.


----------



## CVPS_Chris (Jan 12, 2015)

drmike said:


> Training and staging.... Train people right.  Stage, test the the email internally, proof the list before clicking bang.
> 
> Issue here with data retention.   Why is CVPS keeping account details long after point where folks are not a customer?  That's bad bad idea, and in case of hack unnecessary exposure.
> 
> ...



The graphic was simply just forgotton about. CVPS was not dropped as a accredited business, I just stopped paying them and the score dropped and acccrediation was removed.

Take a deeper look into some of the complaints, 80% of them are not even a legitament complaint that should have been kept on file, and a big reason why I left.

If you think that a legitament complaint is asking a client for proof of ID because they ordered a large amount worth of services on a credit card is a complaint, then Im not sure what to say.

Still waiting for that reply @drmike


----------



## BrianHarrison (Jan 12, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> There's no reason at all to be storing that information in a front-end interface.  If WHMCS is your *only* bookkeeping method then you already have problems far worse than worrying about retaining closed account information.


:rollingeyes:

Did I say anything about keeping the data in WHMCS? No.

Did I imply ChicagoVPS does all their bookkeeping in WHMCS? No.

I'm not defending the decision of ChicagoVPS to retain years of customer data in WHMCS. I merely pointed out the fact that such customer data *is* typically retained by businesses for a variety of very legitimate reasons.


----------



## serverian (Jan 12, 2015)

http://nwnx.net/ doesn't look like https://virtora.com at all!


----------



## bizzard (Jan 12, 2015)

serverian said:


> http://nwnx.net/ doesn't look like https://virtora.com at all!


What's wrong with your eyes?


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2015)

serverian said:


> http://nwnx.net/ doesn't look like https://virtora.com at all!


Bahaha!  Someones are using templates?  Or is this a more complicated job we see?


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2015)

Who dunnit?

<!--   /*   * NewWave NetConnect LLC   * Design by: Eric Unger [email protected]   *   * For http://nwnx.net   * Copyright 2014 NWNX LLC   *   */-->

And Mr. Unger entered stage left back here:


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> @drmike, I see you overlooked my comment about contacting you wanting to have a freindly chat. Typical.


We'll actually be chatting very soon.  I am rather intrigued at this point.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 13, 2015)

BrianHarrison said:


> :rollingeyes:
> 
> Did I say anything about keeping the data in WHMCS? No.
> 
> ...


Did I say anything about you saying anything about keeping the data in WHMCS?  No.

Yeah, let's not do that shit, it's silly playground banter.  Instead, logically, look at the situation.  The core issue is that people not wishing to receive emails are receiving emails - when wanting their accounts deleted, they were historically told 'no'.  Keeping client records is a typical explanation for that decision.

Yes, data retention is a legitimate and necessary practice.  But someone's private accounting software isn't going to randomly start sending sales ads to people, so it's a safe assumption that said data is being stored in WHMCS.  If they had a primary bookkeeping system, they wouldn't have any problem deleting the account in question from WHMCS records.


----------



## BrianHarrison (Jan 13, 2015)

Aldryic C said:


> Yes, data retention is a legitimate and necessary practice.


Well I'm glad we agree


----------



## lbft (Jan 14, 2015)

CVPS_Chris said:


> a mistake was made on our side


Given the number of times this particular "mistake" has happened, don't you think it's about time you put in place some sort of procedure regarding sending mass emails to avoid it happening again?


----------

